# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How can I call a cell value from another sheet?

## omid020

Hi,

I have 4 sheets that first of them has these two cells :

PC Name
299 $

I have above information in other 3 sheets too , but I don`t like to chane *PC Name* price in all 4 sheets any time , I want to change the price in first sheet and price value would be changed in other sheets automatically .

Please give me an easy solution .

Thanks in advance  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

In each sheet, put a formula that points to the cell in the first sheet..

e.g. ='Sheet1'!A1  in each other sheet will copy what is in cell A1 of Sheet1 in each of those cells...

----------


## teylyn

Hi,

this is how to do it

- in the cell where you want the value from the first sheet to display, enter the equal sign to start a formula
- now click on the first sheet and then click on the cell that has the price
- next hit the enter key.

The cell should now have a formula that looks something like

=Sheet1!A1

Repeat these steps on the other sheets.

hope that helps.

----------

